# Les Diablerets, Switzerland - been there in summer?



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2015)

If you have, I've got questions about the area - including how is the summer hiking? And more.  

I'm Switzerland dreaming (again).

TIA!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Murren too*

So I went ahead and confirmed a timeshare there.  I'm still interested in commentary if anyone has some to offer. 

And we'll hopefully go back to Murren on the same trip, with a private rental, unless that historic Anfi/Alpin Palace building gets restored and revitalized for the timeshare world. It's my favorite place on the planet so far. Those glaciers are melting as well, along with all the others on earth. So any info on private rentals in the area - chalet/house or hotel or b&b - welcome too.


----------

